# PPS problems



## kedgar

Hey wonder if anyone else out there has had any issue with their PPS(40)?

I have only 350 rounds through it. I had a few jams, but thought probably due to WWB ammo. Now using Federal and did have one jam today. But my problem is that the guns doesn't always cock. If the gun is clear, insert mag, and rake the slide there will not be any problems. If the gun is clear and the slide is locked back, insert mag and press slide release that gun doesn't always cock even though the round is in the chamber. If the gun is clear slide locked back and I manually pull the slide back and release it, it doesn't always cock, but if I follow through with my had forward pushing back forward on the slide, not releasing the slide from my hand, it will always cock. 

Any idea what may be wrong with it? This has been my main carry gun for the last 6 months but I am at the point where I don't trust it. If I can't find an answer and a fix it will have to go...

I emailed Walther yesterday...and ordered a XD40 sub for carry until I get this figured out.

thanks for any help or input.


----------



## kedgar

I should also state that this problem didn't start until I hit the 300 round mark....and that I read the a post on PPS Talk and followed the steps lubing the disconnector and loading ramp. I went through a 50 round box of ammo clearing the gun and chambering each the round. I had 8 failures of 50....too many for me. This also happens whether I am using ammo or dry firing the weapon.


----------



## Bisley

Don't be worried about sending it back, if need be. I sent a Walther P-22 into S&W and got an 8 day turnaround. I emailed them one morning, a guy from S&W called that afternoon, and I Fed-Exed it to them the next day.

As far as what the problem is, I've got nothing.


----------



## kedgar

I contacted Walther today...they are sending me a prepaid label to so I can send it back to them I will post up when I know more...


----------



## Sirvive

Sorry to hear of the probs, guys. This is not the first time I've read about issues with the Walther PPS. I was considering a purchase but read far to many issues, failing to cock, failing to return to battery, multiple failure to feed. YIKES!

I'll take my chunky HK P2000sk if "slim" has anything to do with all these problems.

I think one of Walther's worst guns ever!


----------



## Sirvive

Love the P99 though!


----------



## kedgar

I have had my PPS back for awhile from S&W. They were great to deal with, paid 2nd day air shipping both ways....

they ended up replacing the tigger bar and did deburing....seems to work great now...time will tell.


----------



## Packard

What are the issues in shipping a handgun? In New York handguns can only shipped by FFL holders to FFL holders. So if I wanted to ship to Smith & Wesson I would have to go to a gun store and have them ship it for me.

It's been a while since I've done this so the regulations may have changed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Dunno 'bout New York laws, but federal regulations allow any legal owner to ship his pistol to a gunsmith or other FFL holder for repair or sale. It comes directly back, too.


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dunno 'bout New York laws, but federal regulations allow any legal owner to ship his pistol to a gunsmith or other FFL holder for repair or sale. It comes directly back, too.


According to this site you are correct:

New York CCW Concealed Carry Hand Gun Legal Info

(I think I was shipping for modification of my pistol back then, and apparently that did not fall under this provision--or the gun store was bullshitting me.)

This site is interesting as it shows which states have a reciprocal agreement on CCWs. (New York only honors New York CCW, but many states honor the NY CCW. Other states are listed too.)


----------

